# H50 Ersatzteile



## Pvt. Krabby (25. September 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe vor kurzem eine H50 bekommen, in der die *Metallbolzen für die Backplate* (Anhang) sowie die *Montagenasen für die Sockel 1156 & 1366* (die mit den 2 Löchern) fehlen.
Ist es noch möglich diese über den Support zu erhalten? Würde mich sehr freuen!

Grüße!


----------



## Bluebeard (25. September 2011)

Bitte Bedarfsmail an CSGEurope@Corsair.com


----------



## Pvt. Krabby (25. September 2011)

Bluebeard schrieb:


> Bitte Bedarfsmail an CSGEurope@Corsair.com



alles klar, wird gemacht! vielen dank & schönen sonntag noch!


----------



## Bluebeard (25. September 2011)

Np, Dir auch


----------



## Pvt. Krabby (15. Oktober 2011)

ich muss hier nochmal nachfragen: wie lange dauert eine ersatzlieferung idR?
hab am 26.09. direkt antwort von einer netten mitarbeiterin bekommen, mit dem versprechen, dass sie es weiterleitet.
seitdem habe ich leider nichts wieder gehört.


----------



## Bluebeard (16. Oktober 2011)

Hi,
kann sein das es gerade nicht am Lager ist - schick mir mal deine Adressdaten per PM (Nickname und link hier zu dem Thread reinmachen) dann schicke ich Dir ein Bracket mal raus!


----------



## Pvt. Krabby (25. Oktober 2011)

das kit hat mich heute per UPS erreicht!  vielen dank an dieser stelle nochmal für deine bemühungen!


----------



## Bluebeard (27. Oktober 2011)

Nicht dafür, immer gerne


----------

